# SESSION Verloren? MEMCACHE Fehler? DB Schluckauf?



## A5 Infoschlampe (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,

*Ausgangssituation* ist ein Webprojekt mit ca. 700 Usern online (gleichzeitig aktiv online!) und durchschnittlich 500.000 PIs pro Tag.
Dort können sich die User ganz normal einloggen und nachrichten miteinander austauschen.

Das ganze läuft auf zur Zeit auf

- einem Webserver (AMD 64 Dualcore 5000+ - 4GB RAM) - aktuelle DEBIAN STABLE - LIGHTTPD - PHP5 + Smarty
- einem Datenbankserver (AMD 4600+ - 4GB RAM) - ebenfalls DEBIAN - MYSQL 5

Die Realisierung der SESSION Daten ist aus Performancegründen über MEMCACHE auf dem Datenbankserver realisiert, also keine standard PHP Verwaltung über zeitraubende Dateiopationen.
Die Sessionverwaltung findet dank MEMCACHE direkt im RAM des Datenbankservers statt.

*Ich habe folgendes Problem:*
Während des Betirbes passiert es zu zufälligen Zeitpunkten, dass JEDER User für einen kurzen Moment (manchmal 1 Sekunde bis mehrere Sekunden) seine SESSION Informationen "verliert".
Die wirkt sich dadurch aus, dass er systemintern für diesen Augenblick quasi "ausgeloggt" ist - kurze Zeit später jedoch nach ein paar Klicks, eben dann wenn besagter kurzer Moment vorbei ist, wieder eingeloggt ist.

Wir haben uns seit mehreren Tagen schon immer näher der Nadel im Heuhaufen genährt und konnten bisher folgende Indizien feststellen:

Die Übertragung der SESSION-Information ist für wenige Sekunden in zufälligen Zeitintervallen zw. den beiden Servern gestört (mal jede Stunde, mal alle 15 Minuten, mal alle 5 Stunden...
In dem Moment betrifft dies alle User
"Refreshed" der User sein Fenster öfters ist er danach wieder eingeloggt
Es handelt sich NICHT um einen Fehler im PHP-Code
Wir vermuten einen Fehler in der Kommunkation zw. Datenbank und Webserver / Eventuell ein uns nicht bekannter Nebeneffekt mit MEMCACHE?! / Speicherüberlauf? / Sessionüberlauf?

*Daher nun folgende Frage *

- Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme erlebt in größeren Webprojekten bzw. die Situation erlebt
- Ideen, wonach wir da Suchen könnten (Serverconfigs? Debian Log-Files? Mysql-Logfiles?)
- MEMCACHE Erfahrene hier? Gibts es Situationen in denen MEMCACHE nen "Schluckauf" bekommen kann

Mitlerweile kommt da schon ein wenig Verzweiflung auf - aber getreu dem Motto, dass wir die Technik kontrollieren wollen und nicht umgekehrt muss es doch möglich sein Murphy einen auszuwischen 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus für das Durchlesen des Posts und eventuelle Ideen.

Gruß


----------

